# Xorg + KDE4 - No keyboard at login screen



## Tyszanin (Dec 21, 2012)

So, welcome posters 
This is my first post in this forum.
I have to install graphical interface on Acer D260,
i installed all, kde starts right but ...
on login screen keyboard doesn't working...

I have hald & dbus in rc.conf. Any conception?

Greetings, Tysz.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2012)

Check if x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard and x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse are installed.

Did you install x11/xorg as a package or did you build the port?


----------



## Tyszanin (Dec 21, 2012)

I first install xorg package as *pkg_add -r xorg*, next I install kde4 that same way *pkg_add -r kde4*. I try x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard but it's installed. Mouse works fine (it's Logitech M90 via USB), but keyboard not work in login screen, I can change console by Ctrl+Alt+F1[...]F8 or PrintScrBtn.

I don't have any ideas so I write


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2012)

Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


----------



## Tyszanin (Dec 21, 2012)

PasteBIN


----------



## Tyszanin (Dec 21, 2012)

Any idea's?


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 21, 2012)

Please, post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, use like above pastebin.com to store code.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 21, 2012)

I've had this problem dozens of times.
AFAIK it seams to be related to hald/dbus.... I never really found issue. At some point it started to work.
(I do remember I recompiled hal)


----------



## Tyszanin (Dec 21, 2012)

Now i recompiling kernel, next i try freebsd-update, i don't have any idea,
i check hardware properties, i have kbd0, kbd1, kbdmux0 devices in /dev.


----------



## Tyszanin (Dec 21, 2012)

Xorg.conf - PasteBIN


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 21, 2012)

Start for change in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, like so:

```
Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false" # boolean
```

Remove or comment this line:

```
Option      "Device"    "/dev/kbd1"
```

Many PC BIOSes offer an Enable/Disable feature what it labelled "USB Legacy" or sometimes "USB Keyboard" (with a separate one for "USB Mouse"). Try to disable the BIOS option.

Read the related X11 Configuration section to understand properly how to config your Xorg.


----------



## Tyszanin (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't have any option about USB Legacy (I have very basic settings in BIOS, this is netbook). No i reboot, and ... Keyboard working! After recompile


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm glad you have solved your issue, please, mark thread as solved.

Welcome to FreeBSD


----------



## Tyszanin (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank so much for everybody


----------

